# Show us your bonnet/hood.



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

I noticed that a lot of guys concentrate on polishing their bonnet/hood more than any other spot. Probably because you can really see your work there.

So let us see those reflections. I know mine is not quite up to standard yet, but its a start.

This was mine a year or so ago. Looks a bit better now, must take a photo sometime.


----------



## mikkod (Sep 6, 2012)

Heres my ex - and this was my first :buffer:


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

mikkod said:


> Heres my ex - and this was my first :buffer:


Wow, thats some shine and reflection you got there! I hear black cars are the worst for showing the dirt but when done, and done properly they look the best.

Nice job!


----------



## Hawker1986 (Aug 11, 2013)

The wife 57 plate 350z after I polished it a few months ago.

Hawker


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

A before and after when I had some chemical staining which required some heavy correction!


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

After a full clean and machine polish with protection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Some very impressive bonnets there guys. Glad its not just me a little OCD with it. 

Did really well too to get back the bonnet from the chemicals staining.

I have contemplated giving the car a ceramic coating but the prep is beyond me at the moment.

Cueball that bonnet looks a little familiar ..............


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I spend most my time on the doors and sides of the car cause thats what I usually see parked outside my house or walking across a car park so if theres any defects they bother me all day every day! Thats how I got into detailing - because I could see some weird 'defect' in the paint on my freshly washed car when I looked out of the window, which was wash marring 

I usually reverse into parking spots and thus the rear of my car is definitely the worst




This was just after a single stage with menz 3500 and DSW


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

frankc said:


> Cueball that bonnet looks a little familiar ..............


I'm sure it will.... belongs to my old XKR..:thumb:


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

The Cueball said:


> I'm sure it will.... belongs to my old XKR..:thumb:


Nice car, but you no longer have it?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no, got rid of it many years ago now... it couldn't compete with my S8..

:thumb:


----------



## thetangoman (Feb 16, 2018)

Machined then protected with a couple of coats of fk1000























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

thetangoman said:


> Machined then protected with a couple of coats of fk1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiny :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's mine.. 2007 VW Touran.








[/URL]bonnet done by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

And a nice reflection shot








[/URL]reflection by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

saul said:


> Here's mine.. 2007 VW Touran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh thats spectacular. Love that reflection. What products do you use?

One thing I must add..... I know its not so much the products but the time and effort you put on your car. I personally find it annoying when I take a good photograph people say "nice photo, what camera do you have?" People never say "good book, what pen do you use?"

After all the above ranting id still like to know.. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

The Cueball said:


> I'm sure it will.... belongs to my old XKR..:thumb:


Suits the 20" sentas 👍


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

Rare it looks like this at moment with the dreary weather, beading is great tho 









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A few of mine.























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's my input, can't find bonnet only as most of mine are from the roof :wall: so you'll have to make do with the whole car :thumb:

My B6 Passat with 122k on the clock



And my old D2 shortly before it was stripped, this photo was taken a few weeks before it came off the road with 178k on the clock


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice. Impressive work on the black.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Picture 1 & 2 is my Sapphire Black BMW 440I.
Picture 3 is a colleague of mines Mini Cooper in Green.























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Rob D 88 said:


> Picture 1 & 2 is my Sapphire Black BMW 440I.
> Picture 3 is a colleague of mines Mini Cooper in Green.
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous photos. You guys know how to make me feel inadequate. What products do you use to give it such a mirror finish, and yes I appreciate its the work you put in first.. :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

frankc said:


> ohhh thats spectacular. Love that reflection. What products do you use?
> 
> One thing I must add..... I know its not so much the products but the time and effort you put on your car. I personally find it annoying when I take a good photograph people say "nice photo, what camera do you have?" People never say "good book, what pen do you use?"
> 
> After all the above ranting id still like to know.. :thumb:


Machine: Forced DA Polisher
Compund: Koch Chemie H8 - Hex Logic Orange Pad
Polish: Scholl S40 - LC Red Hydrotech Pad.
Wax: BH DSW

You can never please everyone!! :thumb:


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Just proves its not what you have but what you do with it.

Not come across Scholl S40 or used a Red Hyrotech pad.

Yep like the BH DSW especially now I know I should soak the pad first.

Your right about pleasing everyone. I once belonged to a charity that gave everyone in a homeless shelter for families £50 per family to help them through Christmas, buy the kids presi's etc. I actually had one very fat slob of a woman say "what are we supposed to get with just £50???" giving me an insulted look. If it had been my personal money id have snatched it back out of her hands, just had to say to myself "its Christmas". On the positive side another woman burst into tears and was so grateful. She was the opposite of the fat *** as thin as a rake and always fed her kids first etc and kept them beautifully clean etc.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

S40 is a really good easy on, easy off polish. Although now I am mainly using Scholl S20 black with their Purple pad. Similar results.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Not bad for a silver car.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

frankc said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos. You guys know how to make me feel inadequate. What products do you use to give it such a mirror finish, and yes I appreciate its the work you put in first.. :thumb:


Thanks Frank,

On my BMW it was:

Rupes Mille Forced Rotation DA
Scholl Purple Spider Pad
Scholl S20 Black
SimpleWax Armageddon

The Mini Cooper was:

Rupes Mille Forced Rotation DA
Uro Fiber Cutting Pad
Scholl S20 Black
Menzerna 2500 with Hex White Pad
BSD & Adam's Detail Spray Mix.

Rob


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Messing about with Scholl S20 then Essence. Scholl S20 did most of the work, not shabby as a one step on German paint 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

Love it 
scholl s20 with infinity wax dark


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Af tripple topped with zymol glasur









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Apr 6, 2008)

Car got an enhancement detail earlier this week.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## silky1873 (Sep 19, 2018)

not got one of my latest car yet as i havent machine polished etc but heres one of my last one


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Spent yesterday doing a polish and wax










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

I am fast running out of superlatives here. Some cracking work. Just going to have to get out my DA and get going.

Maybe making assumptions here but it appears that though the Black is the hardest to do when its done right it 'out shines/reflects' more than all the rest when its done right. That is not to say the other colours are looking great. Going to go shut up! Digging myself a hole!

Really nice pictures, no matter the colour. Hard work and a bit of knowledge paying off.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Paint correction done on family member's Audi TT bonnet, Scholl S40 is my favourite finishing polish.


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Some fabulous work there chaps. Very impressive


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Car isn't machines but is wearing FUSSO LIGHT (yes I know) and Autoglym HD wax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Very nice :thumb:


----------

